# Harbor freight mesh tarp as backstop



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Doubt it would stop an arrow, but only one way to find out. I would look at the horse stall mats from tractor supply for a backstop.


----------



## BaconPower (Jun 9, 2015)

skiisme753 said:


> Doubt it would stop an arrow, but only one way to find out. I would look at the horse stall mats from tractor supply for a backstop.


Totally agree with you that there is only one way to find out, that's why I'm asking if anyone has found out already. BTW this is for a 30lb recurve setup.


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

Have you looked at horse mats at farm stores. The are thick and not too expensive.


----------



## BaconPower (Jun 9, 2015)

WildmanWilson said:


> Have you looked at horse mats at farm stores. The are thick and not too expensive.


Yes I'm aware of horse mats. Horse mats work great as far as stoppage goes but they are pretty heavy and take a lot of space to store. By contrast a curtain can be rolled or folded, put in a small box and hanged easily because it's light. The HFT 8ft x 16ft curtain costs just $30, that's half the price of a horse mat the same size. I think that is an interesting alternative to consider.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Stall mats can be pretty abusive to arrows. I now use one behind my carpet target and it works well since the arrows that may pass thru have already spent most of their energy. If the carpet gets a soft spot, and the field point penetrates the mat, it can be a bear to get out. 

Back in my trad days (50 #'s) I used one behind a 3D deer. The arrows would usually bounce off it. Great way to turn feathers inside out. 

Stall mats will work best if hanging. Problem is those mothers are HEAVY.

It surely beats nothing.


----------



## BaconPower (Jun 9, 2015)

Makes sense. I've also used rubber-backed carpetting (freely available) and do not recommend as the heat generated upon impact is enough to coat the shaft with molten rubber goo that gets on everything.

Nets in general are a superior backstop IMHO. They stop arrows by floating freely and dissipating energy as analyzed here (skip at 2:40): 



 and thus can be very light yet effective. It's easy on the arrows.
By contrast static backstops need to be heavy and/or tough and/or deep, none of which makes them easy to lug around. Some can be hard on arrows too.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

BaconPower said:


> Makes sense. I've also used rubber-backed carpetting (freely available) and do not recommend as the heat generated upon impact is enough to coat the shaft with molten rubber goo that gets on everything.
> Nets in general are a superior backstop IMHO. They stop arrows by floating freely and dissipating energy as analyzed here (skip at 2:40):
> 
> 
> ...


Rubber backed carpet is not good. It's most often used in office situations, as best I can tell. Typically without a pad under it. 

Many types of carpet work well, some better than others. I'm very pleased with my compressed carpet target. About 5 years old now and has lived everyday of it's life outdoors here on the Golden (rainy) Gulf Coast. It works very well for me and no residue on my arrows. And, it's free.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I spent a lot of time looking for inexpensive arrow netting to keep the kids in my youth program from having to search for arrows that missed the target. After I bought the net I found I didn't use it much sine living in the Seattle area it would get wet a lot and I would need to dry it. So I ended up not using it much but when we did have a dry night it stopped the youth arrows with ease and with no damage. The trick is to make sure that it hangs loose and you don't use broadheads. I'm certain netting will stop a 30 pound recurve without a problem.

Now will the Harbor freight netting work for that purpose? 
Well I'm afraid we're right back where we started, you'll need to buy some and test it. Start with the smallest and cheapest and see.


----------



## BaconPower (Jun 9, 2015)

b0w_bender said:


> I spent a lot of time looking for inexpensive arrow netting to keep the kids in my youth program from having to search for arrows that missed the target. After I bought the net I found I didn't use it much sine living in the Seattle area it would get wet a lot and I would need to dry it. So I ended up not using it much but when we did have a dry night it stopped the youth arrows with ease and with no damage. The trick is to make sure that it hangs loose and you don't use broadheads. I'm certain netting will stop a 30 pound recurve without a problem.
> 
> Now will the Harbor freight netting work for that purpose?
> Well I'm afraid we're right back where we started, you'll need to buy some and test it. Start with the smallest and cheapest and see.


Will do. Did you try to dry your net in a clothes dryer?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

no it's a big net, I don't think it would fit but not a bad idea!


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

If you are going to do the test, may be worth folding it over so there are 2 layers with maybe 3-6 inches between the layers? First layer takes lots/ most of the energy second keeps you from getting pass through each etc....

Obviously post results if you do test. I may give this a go as well, will be a while before I could get to a HF
Paul


----------



## BaconPower (Jun 9, 2015)

PaulME said:


> If you are going to do the test, may be worth folding it over so there are 2 layers with maybe 3-6 inches between the layers? First layer takes lots/ most of the energy second keeps you from getting pass through each etc....
> 
> Obviously post results if you do test. I may give this a go as well, will be a while before I could get to a HF
> Paul


good point


----------



## DW1 (May 30, 2011)

Did a test on a similar net/tarp purchased at northern tool. I folded the netting and draped it over a 2x4 so it had a 3.5" gap and was two layers thick on the front and back. I hung the 2x4 between two storage racks at an elevation of 6' to 7' and gave the netting a shot, making sure the bottom was hanging slightly off the floor. Apparently the arrow didn't know that the net was there to stop it, and it passed right through. Now I have a tarp/net with thousands of small holes and 4 slightly larger holes. 

Save your money and buy something else.


----------



## eod0331 (Sep 27, 2010)

Has any tried a fiberglass welding blanket like this one from Harbor Freight?- 
http://m.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=welding+blanket


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

The welding blanket is worth trying, I will see how it goes.
Hanging two, one behind the other with a 1Ft gap should surely slow down a compound arrow?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't use 2 layers!

The idea behind the netting is for the mass of the entire netting to absorb the energy of the arrow. The netting has to be hung loosely and also be a stretchy material so that as the arrow hits the material it can stretch and start to absorb the arrows momentum energy, ideally without the arrow penetrating the fabric. the further the arrow displaces the fabric the more the mass of the fabric absorbs the energy. So when you restrict the movement or the stretch of the fabric the the arrow simply penetrates the fabric. when you hang it with two layers you are restricting the netting's movement this will increase the likely hood that the arrow will pierce the material and travel through it. one layer is all you want. And even in the best of conditions the netting only stops lower poundage bows. Also hanging it at lower heights and letting the fabric pool at the bottom is the most affective at stopping arrows.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd hang a layer, then 6" behind it a layer of heavy carpet, then another layer 6" behind that--and I've been shooting a layered carpet target for about 5-6 years now (on my second set of layers) and I've never had any "melted goo" on my arrows. Shooting Easton aluminums at 240 fps. Do have some nice shiny field tips from the carpet's polishing action.


----------



## BaconPower (Jun 9, 2015)

Irish Sitka said:


> The welding blanket is worth trying, I will see how it goes.
> Hanging two, one behind the other with a 1Ft gap should surely slow down a compound arrow?


Yes that welding blanket is interesting. The site states it's fiberglass so provided its chinese manufacturer is honnest, it would be plenty strong.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Welding blankets are heavy, can be very brittle, and somewhat friable (easily crumbled). Used them for years (for their intended purpose), I sincerely doubt they will effectively stop arrows. I would think the "quilted" moving/packing blankets would work better, but still not really ideal.


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

WildmanWilson said:


> Have you looked at horse mats at farm stores. The are thick and not too expensive.


Have you ever tried to lift one of those things?? I have horses so we use 100s of them plus my machine shop floor is lined with them
They on sale are about $40 , $50 regular but again super heavy and if a arrow every buried itself would you be able to pull it out??
I tried the shrink rap used to rap bales of hay, those white bales you see sitting in the field and you can not pull an arrow out of it


----------



## HarrisOK (Sep 19, 2004)

I know we have mixed opinions of the rubber stall mats, but I thought I would try it. These are the recycled stall mats from Tractor Supply for $25 each (4' x6'). 
I originally used 1 placed horizontally, but my goal is to stop kids arrows and didnt feel that I had enough height. (you know kids) Therefore I used 2 mats hung vertically to give me a 6' x 8' backstop. I know I have a slight crack in the middle, but wrestling those heavy mats was tough, so I'll live with it. Lifting the weight of 2 mats to 6' will make you check your manhood....that sucked. I built the roof over this in a effort to make the bag targets last longer. The bags seem to waterlog and tear out the gromets if left to the weather. I plan to move the buck left and hang a Morrell target on the right. We'll see how this works as it should stop any kids arrows with ease. If not, there's about 10 acres of woods behind the target that should catch it. LOL


----------



## Genet511 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have two stall mats hanging side by side behind my target. They are attached to a 2 x 4 that has u bolts on the ends. I use ratchet straps to hold it up between two trees. It works perfectly though I do recommend using an arrow puller if you happen to hit it. When my wife first started shooting it got hit occasionally but not so much now. I also have one hanging on a 2 x 4 frame that I keep behind our 3d target. Gives a nice sense of security when taking those longer shots.


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

interesting


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I completely forgot another material that makes a good backstop if you can find it. Rubber conveyor belting hung behind the target works too. Like the stall mats, it can be tough to remove an arrow though.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I use a foam block from a floating dock. My piece of foam is approximately the size of a sheet of plywood but it is 16 inches thick. It works great and last for years. As far as storage goes you can leave it outside. You can anchor it down so it will not be blown away. You can find them in nearby lakes or fishing docks. I got mine from an abandoned dock for free. It is very light weight so one person can move it around. Works great for me. It stops my arrows when I miss the target and my bow is shooting around 345 fps. A back stop will give you a lot of confidence when shooting from a long distance because you don't have to worry about losing your arrows.


----------



## stringstalker_ (Aug 13, 2017)

I know this is an old post, but do you have any updates on this and also some detailed measurements for the roof. How well has the bags been in the weather?


----------



## stringstalker_ (Aug 13, 2017)

HarrisOK said:


> I know we have mixed opinions of the rubber stall mats, but I thought I would try it. These are the recycled stall mats from Tractor Supply for $25 each (4' x6').
> I originally used 1 placed horizontally, but my goal is to stop kids arrows and didnt feel that I had enough height. (you know kids) Therefore I used 2 mats hung vertically to give me a 6' x 8' backstop. I know I have a slight crack in the middle, but wrestling those heavy mats was tough, so I'll live with it. Lifting the weight of 2 mats to 6' will make you check your manhood....that sucked. I built the roof over this in a effort to make the bag targets last longer. The bags seem to waterlog and tear out the gromets if left to the weather. I plan to move the buck left and hang a Morrell target on the right. We'll see how this works as it should stop any kids arrows with ease. If not, there's about 10 acres of woods behind the target that should catch it. LOL[iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2360801&stc=1&d=1434980513"]
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post, but do you have any updates on this and also some detailed measurements for the roof. How well has the bags been in the weather?


----------



## david.mccaughtry (Nov 3, 2021)

BaconPower said:


> Harbor freight tools sells a reasonably priced mesh tarp that looks (from the web picture) similar to dedicated (and pricier) archery netting:
> View attachment 2307241
> 
> It comes in various sizes: 12ft x 19ft, 8ft x 16ft, 10ft x 12ftand 8ft x 10ft.
> ...


 I just tried it this week... It WILL stop an arrow from a 15-20# bow but not 30#... BUT the holes created, unlike an actual curtain made for archery, don't close back up. I would only use the harbor freight mesh tarp as a secondary stop if I was doing archery indoors.


----------



## Lawsondmd (Apr 29, 2020)

At what distance did u shoot the #30 bow


----------



## Davelefty (Nov 1, 2021)

welding blanket might work but it's not worth your effort or money to try a tarp. Even 20-25# Genesis youth bows require a curtain for stoppage


----------



## 9092SD (Mar 18, 2021)

Anyone has experience with backdrop that would stop an arrow from a 50-60 lb bow? 

Looking at the archery nets but even those have mixed reviews - thanks


----------



## TADSR (Mar 8, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

Have you tried concrete washout bags? They are literally bullet proof. You will need a dremmel to cut out the stitching . If you know any brick masons they are also used to deliver sand to job sites .

Amazon has them $25 +/-


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

I used 2 stall mats in my 40x60 shop for a back stop. Shot them with all my recurves from 25-60lbs and it stops em all. Very heavy but set em up once and they will last forever.


----------

